# Latest DDr2 Ram Prices in India



## techking_dinesh (Oct 7, 2008)

*Dynet* *DDR 2*​ *256 MB 667 Mhz*​ *350*​ *Dynet* *DDR 2*​ *512 MB 667 Mhz*​ *475*​ *Dynet* *DDR 2*​ *1 GB 667 Mhz*​ *800*​ *Dynet* *DDR 2*​ *2 GB 667 Mhz*​ *1700*​ 


*Transcend* *DDR 2*​ *256 MB 667 Mhz*​ *375*​ *Transcend* *DDR 2*​ *512 MB 667 Mhz*​ *575*​ *Transcend* *DDR 2*​ *1 GB 667 Mhz*​ *825*​ *Transcend* *DDR 2*​ *1 GB 800 Mhz*​ *875* *Transcend* *DDR 2*​ *2 GB 800 Mhz*​ *1600* 


*Kingston* *DDR 2*​ *256 MB 667 Mhz*​ *400* *Kingston* *DDR 2*​ *512 MB 667 Mhz*​ *575*​ *Kingston* *DDR 2*​ *1 GB 667 Mhz*​ *875*​ *Kingston* *DDR 2*​ *1 GB /800 Mhz*​ *925*


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

Aint this copied from theitwares.com ?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 7, 2008)

Well I got these on my own finding in Nehru Place last week.
Kingston 800MHz DDR2 2GB DIMM- 1650
Patriot 800MHz DDR2 2GB DIMM- 1750
OCZ 800MHz DDR2 2GB DIMM- 2650


----------

